# Avians FLY HIGH!!!



## Corwin Cross (Aug 9, 2011)

So, a while back, I said I was starting a band. I didn't lie. We released our demo EP, Ephemera on BandCamp, at http://aviansunited.bandcamp.com/.
The music was composed by all the members of the band (codenamed Raven, Eagle, Falcon, and Hawk), however only I (Raven) was actually there to record the music. Our genre is a blend of folktronica, chillwave, musique concrete, and some indie pop. Our main influences in style are musicians and bands such as Neon Indian, Sufjan Stevens, Washed Out and such, but our main influences for this EP were Bibio and the well-known furry musician Casey LaLonde, which I sampled on the album. All the sounds were done with an acoustic guitar, and like I said before, the drum beats from the In June remix stems. I hope you enjoy our work, and it's available for download as a 'pay-what-you-want' thing. It might not be the greatest music you've ever heard, especially since we didn't have much resources to use in the creation of this work, but I can say that I'm happy with it, and I hope it's as fun to listen to as it was to create it. Cheers. And Avians FLY HIGH!!!


----------

